# filesize() - Problem



## Scorp1337 (20. August 2008)

Hallo Comunity,
ich nutze das Devilz Clanportal (dzcp.de) für eine Seite. Da möchte ich jetzt mein geschriebenes Modul erweitern und die Dateigröße der Videos die angezeigt werden angeben.

Folgendermaßen liegt das alles auf einem Rootserver:
Normale-Domain.de
 - Homepage
 - MySQL-DB

Server0815.hoster.de
 - Downloadfiles
 - Videofiles (die auf Normale-Domain.de eingebunden sind)

Ich selbst administriere die Domains / SQL-DBs über das Webinterface das direkt über Server0815.hoster.deort erreichbar ist.

Jetzt ist die frage, wie ich mit den php files die auf der anderen domain liegen die größe der videofiles rauskriege?

Gruß Scorpion


----------



## Crav3X (20. August 2008)

Beim Hochladen der Videofiles die Größe der Datei auslesen und in die Datenbank schreiben... dann die Größe des Files auslesen und auf der Homepage anzeigen lassen...


----------



## Scorp1337 (20. August 2008)

Die Files werden per FTP hochgeladen ^.^
...aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen.


Hmmm theoretisch wäre eine (vielleicht etwas lästige) Möglichkeit, dass der User, der das Video einträgt die Dateigröße angeben muss... (muss die Eingabemaske sowieso noch ändern wegen internen Videos).


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. August 2008)

Moin Scorpion,

du könntest auf dem Fileserver ein PHP-Skript(sofern dort PHP verfügbar ist) stationieren, welches die Dateigrösse ausgibt und welches du von dem anderen Server aus abfragst.

BTW:Wie kommst du auf dem Root-Server überhaupt an die Dateien heran(Dateiname  bspw.)?
Das wäre sicher eine gute Stelle, wo du auch die Dateigrösse ermitteln könntest.


----------



## Scorp1337 (20. August 2008)

In der Eingabemaske muss man Dateinamen angeben.


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. August 2008)

Woher kommt denn diese Eingabemaske?


----------



## Scorp1337 (20. August 2008)

Die Homepage (auf ner anderen Domain aber gleichem Rootserver).


----------

